# More!! now with added pics especially for NaomiR



## Benjamin

I went to pick up my three maxeys today and came home with a gorgeous seal point siamese buck and seal point siamese satin doe  They are integral to my breeding plans - or at least that's the line I gave the better half!! :lol:









SP Siamese Buck









SP Siamese Buck (again)









SP Siamese Satin doe


----------



## NaomiR

I am officially now NOT talking to you :lol:


----------



## Maze

wow look at them dark points, Gorgeous!


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Ooh theyre SO pretty!


----------



## NaomiR

they are really fabulous Ben and I couldn't be more jelous if I tried :lol:


----------



## lydxx

aww i love seal point siameses, especially satins !
the girly is lovely !!


----------



## Myth

Super pretty !!!!


----------



## sommy

Look at the ears on 'em!!!

Those dark spots are pretty fandabby!!


----------



## april

Wow they are def. lookers! I am hoping to get some siamese and himalayan does from a breeder I know in august


----------

